# Ideas for NYC dinner for teens



## Santina (Mar 4, 2007)

We are going to NYC for our daughters 13th birthday. Where would be a good place for teens? Any thoughts on Jecklyn and Hyde or the Mars restaurant. 

Thanks


----------



## Art4th (Mar 4, 2007)

How about the Hard Rock Cafe?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2007)

Haven't been there, but from reviews I've read for Jeckyl and Hyde the food is supposed to be terrible.


----------



## Avery (Mar 4, 2007)

I would give both places two thumbs down, though I've heard the food at Mars has improved... still it was better for younger kids.

At 13, do they really need a "theme" place?... or could you take them somewhere more like a nice restaurant, maybe italian? How many kids are you bringing?


----------



## Santina (Mar 4, 2007)

Just one friend because we're seeing a play also. How about that Becca's that is mentioned on tug?


----------



## Avery (Mar 4, 2007)

Santina said:


> Just one friend because we're seeing a play also. How about that Becca's that is mentioned on tug?



Do you mean Becco? I haven't been but many who have like it. Where is the play? is it a matinee and you're doing dinner after, or do you need a pre-theatre dinner near the show?


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Mar 5, 2007)

We've gone to Jekyll and Hyde and had no complaints about the food at all and can't wait to go back. Just expect to pay usual NYC restaurant prices. This is a really fun place for young and old alike. There are actually two J&H's in NYC. Their uptown location is much better from what I've heard. The restaurant is several floors. Ask for a table on the first floor near the stage area.  

I've never been to Mars2000 but people I know who have been to Mars and J&H recommend J&H over Mars.


----------



## ctreelmom (Mar 5, 2007)

When I did this for my dd's 13th, we went to dinner at Rosie O'Grady's (near the Manhattan Club)--the girls thought they were soooo grown up.  I haven't been to Mars 2112 in a couple of years but I found it gross-dirty and dark.  My kids even commented that the alien's costumes needed a trip to the dry cleaners.  Food was terrible too.


----------



## WeLv2Ski (Mar 5, 2007)

There are so many fun restaurants in NYC.  Forget Jeckyl and Hyde and Mars 2112--we bring our 3 and 5yr olds there.  Try one these for some good food and a more festive environment...

Mangi e Bevi- 800 9th Ave. (Tell them its your bday and they will play disco music and dance on your table)

Carmines- 200 W 44th (Family style Italian--casual atmosphere)

Calle Ocho- 466 Columbus Ave

Ruby Foos- 2182 Broadway

Churascaria Platforma-316 W 49

Don't forget to make reservations first!!!


----------



## dmharris (Mar 5, 2007)

Elaine's Stardust Diner was always a favorite of my girls; singing waiters and all.


----------



## vlapinta (Mar 5, 2007)

I have lived in the NY/NJ area my entire life. There are many "tourist" traps in NYC, Jekyll and Hyde being one of them! 
    In the general area of Broadway, where the shows are, there aren't too many good resturants imho. Carmines is good, portions are huge. They will not take reservations (I believe) for under 6 people so prepare to wait. 
There is a Chevys which has decent Mexican food, if you like that. There are many resturants, many overpriced for what you get. You could take a cab to Little Italy or Chinatown. I'll ask around to see what is good. Have fun!

Vicki


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 5, 2007)

For something totally different, dinner at the Metropolitan Museum of Art. Leave a full 30-40 minutes for the cab ride to the threatre (3 miles).


----------



## dmharris (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm stupid. It's Ellen,not Elaine . . . Ellens *Stardust* *Diner* 44 W 63rd Street - New York, NY. 212-977-4356. I just googled it and learned that the hilarious spoof play "Forbidden Broadway" played in their basement!

http://ellensstardustdiner.com/ My 17 year old daughter just gave it the thumbs up!

Agree with John the Met is great!  But might be too staid for young teens.  Depends on their curiousity level.  The basement has the Fashion Institute and always a hit exhibit for girls!  and us older girls.


----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 5, 2007)

*Use Zagat*

You can subscribe to zagat on line or buy a copy when you arive in NYC. Then you can look up restarabts by category, Pre theater menus, Theme restaraunts, Near where you want to go, anything. At thirteen the girls will love to dress up so fine dining might be more of a hit than kiddy theme restaurants. Chanterelle, one of the best restaurant in town has a good and inexpensive pre fixed lunch menu.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 6, 2007)

I totally endorse Mangi e Bevi as a fun restaurant for teens.  It's a cozy smaller restaurant with good food.  They play rock'n upbeat music and will hand out tambourines to customers so they can join in.  Our three kids all enjoyed it.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 6, 2007)

I took my then 13 year old to Mars 2112 with a restaurant.com certificate and she was a bit embarrassed to be there. It definitely caters to small children.


----------



## Santina (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We went to American Girl last summer and she was pretty embarrased too.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 7, 2007)

Santina said:


> Thanks for the info. We went to American Girl last summer and she was pretty embarrased too.



This is for a younger crowd even then American Girl. I occasionally drag my daughter into American Girl in Chicago still so Mom can check out the collections.  

I may use the Mangi e Bevi and Ellen's Stardust Diner suggestion myself when we go for spring break.


----------



## dmharris (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh Candace, so happy to hear I'm not the only one; three years ago I took our 18 and 15 year old girls to Chicago and did the American Girl store; actually a later teen who grew up with American Girl now sees it as an "aww, isn't that cute" rather than an embarassment.  At least that was my experience.  Of course, I have always loved dolls and that is why I birthed girls, so I could dress them as living dolls!


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 8, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Oh Candace, so happy to hear I'm not the only one; three years ago I took our 18 and 15 year old girls to Chicago and did the American Girl store; actually a later teen who grew up with American Girl now sees it as an "aww, isn't that cute" rather than an embarassment.  At least that was my experience.  Of course, I have always loved dolls and that is why I birthed girls, so I could dress them as living dolls!



My daughter and nieces loved it and we used to have American Girl parties and then sadly they lost interest and now my daughter's AG is packed away hopefully to be used when she has a daughter someday. I should have seen it coming after all she turned on Barney too.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 8, 2007)

*dinner*

dallas bar-b-que on 42nd street is great for every age. food is great, drinks are better.also it is part of i-dine and you can get miles to eat there. that makes it extra special. deserts are good too.:whoopie:


----------



## m61376 (Mar 8, 2007)

dmharris said:


> Oh Candace, so happy to hear I'm not the only one; three years ago I took our 18 and 15 year old girls to Chicago and did the American Girl store; actually a later teen who grew up with American Girl now sees it as an "aww, isn't that cute" rather than an embarassment.  At least that was my experience.  Of course, I have always loved dolls and that is why I birthed girls, so I could dress them as living dolls!



Haha...that's what I've said about having two daughters myself. Unfortunately, mine are a few years older and the American Doll books just came out when my younger daughter was almost outgrowing them. She did enjoy reading the first half dozen or so books when they were first released, but as for ther rest...well, hopefully there will be grandaughters to spoil with them


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Dallas BBQ is on 43rd between 6th and 7th (Times SQ).

This is another great choice.


----------

